# Advice about filters



## Nick1404

Hello, I noticed today that the wire on my internal filter is starting to show which means I need a new one. 

I have a 200 litre (UK) tank with an internal filter at the minute but my local shop recommends maybe getting an external filter. I don't want spend loads a money on a new one but willing to hear people out. 

Also consider second hand filters if in decent condition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BooBear9

:-? I have a Tetra Whisperer FS 30-60 outside hanging filter & it appears that Tetra is no longer making the replacement carbon filter inserts for this filter. I am attempting to locate a suitable replacement. The filters I use to get were a all in one type Blue on 1 side on white the other, carbon already inside. No fuss, No Muss as it were. I've seen, I think Aquaclear? They look EXTREMELY similar. Anyone out there think they might work? 
the whisperer ones that I am using just don't cut it on my 55 gallon tank. Don't want to spend $$$ , don't want to spend $$$$ on another filter when the one I have works great!!!
Any Ideas???


----------

